# duraace 7403 brake with Ultegra 6401 levers?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Not exact model numbers; do they work together? 1980s Ultegra levers with Duraace single-pivot brakes?


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Should work together, no problem.

7403 are dual pivot.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Do those Ultegra levers have return springs in them ? Should work fine X 2


----------

